# Bosch CL300 Steuerung programmieren



## sr-andy (7 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand, ob man eine alte Bosch CL300 Steuerung mit Bosch WinSPS programmieren kann oder wird dazu Bosch PROFI und eine EPAG Karte benötigt?

Danke für eine Antwort.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Andreas,

ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber da noch niemand geantwortet hat:
Du brauchst die Bosch-Profi und ein serielles Kabel. Diese spezielle Schnittstellenkarte wie für die CL100 brauchst du nicht.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## HaDi (7 Oktober 2008)

Soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe, werde die CL-SPSen von Bosch (CL150/CL151/CL200/CL300...) doch mit WinSPS programmiert.
Was Anderes wäre es, wenn du die CC300 meinen solltest.

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]
Hab grad noch mal gegoogelt, im Trainingsprogramm von Bosch-Rexroth wird die CL300 zusammen mit WinSPS erwähnt.
[/edit]


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Oktober 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe, werde die CL-SPSen von Bosch (CL150/CL151/CL200/CL300...) doch mit WinSPS programmiert...


Ich glaube, die CL300, als älteste der genannten, bildete eine Ausnahme und ging nicht mit WinSPS zu programmieren, die anderen schon. Auch die größeren Schwestern CL400, CL500, CL550, PLC funzen mit der WinSPS von Bosch.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## HaDi (8 Oktober 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal nachgesehen, bei WinSPS kann ich keine CL300 auswählen ===>>> *Onkel Dagobert* hat Recht.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## sr-andy (8 Oktober 2008)

*Bosch CL300 Steuerung*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Da ich die Profi SW habe, jedoch keine EPAG Karte werde ich es mal wie von Onkel Dagobert beschrieben versuchen. Wenn das so klappt, melde ich mich. Muss nun erst ein serielles Kabel löten.

Danke und Gruß
Andreas


----------



## sr-andy (10 Oktober 2008)

*CL300 Steuerung programmieren*

Hi Onkel Dagobert,

der Tip war richtig gut. Musste nicht mal ein neues Kabel löten, das von den anderen CL ging auf anhieb.

Danke und Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Confidentialteam (24 Mai 2009)

Hallo sr-andy,

habe eine CNC Drehmaschine mit Bosch Steuerung CL300/CC300. Die funzt nicht mehr richtig und es kennt sich keiner damit aus. Wie kann ich mir die Programmierung ansehen, weisst du jemand der so was reparieren kann?

danke

Gruß

Uwe


----------



## sr-andy (25 Mai 2009)

*CL 300 Probleme*

Hallo Uwe,

da kann ich Dir eventuel weiter helfen. Wo liegt denn konkret das Problem?

Gruß
sr-andy


----------



## Ha50Jue (31 März 2011)

Confidentialteam schrieb:


> Hallo sr-andy,
> 
> habe eine CNC Drehmaschine mit Bosch Steuerung CL300/CC300. Die funzt nicht mehr richtig und es kennt sich keiner damit aus. Wie kann ich mir die Programmierung ansehen, weisst du jemand der so was reparieren kann?
> 
> ...


Hallo junger Freund,
wenn es sich um eine Bosch-Steuerung an einer Drehmaschine handelt, denke ich, bist du gut bei mir aufgehoben. Wenn es sich tatsächlich um eine Drehmaschine handelt, dann ist es eine CC200T oder CC220T, die da ihren Dienst verrichtet. Wenn du dann noch unter der GBA Diagnose reinschaust und mir die SW-Version nennst, werden wir das Ding schaukeln.
Teile mir dein Problem mit, gib mir bitte die Info, welche Maschine an der Steuerung hängt und es geht voran. In freudiger Erwartung ein Bosch-Guru !!


----------



## Nordischerjung (31 März 2011)

Ha50Jue schrieb:


> Hallo junger Freund,
> wenn es sich um eine Bosch-Steuerung an einer Drehmaschine handelt, denke ich, bist du gut bei mir aufgehoben. Wenn es sich tatsächlich um eine Drehmaschine handelt, dann ist es eine CC200T oder CC220T, die da ihren Dienst verrichtet. Wenn du dann noch unter der GBA Diagnose reinschaust und mir die SW-Version nennst, werden wir das Ding schaukeln.
> Teile mir dein Problem mit, gib mir bitte die Info, welche Maschine an der Steuerung hängt und es geht voran. In freudiger Erwartung ein Bosch-Guru !!


Schon mal aufs Datum geachtet? 24.05.2009, 12:39


----------



## Ha50Jue (31 März 2011)

Nein, das Datum habe ich nicht gesehen.
Also gibt es das Ding nicht mehr, oder ??
Bin von Haus aus auch ein nordischer Jung, wenn man Osnabrück noch zum Norden zählt !?
Bin gespannt auf die Antwort, bis bald. HaJue


----------



## IBFS (31 März 2011)

@Ha50Jue
Der Nordischerjung wollte nur sagen, das: 

1. die Frage Asbach-Uralt ist
2. Die Frage der erste und einzige Post des Fragestellers ist und war und
3. Er das letzte Mal ( Letzte Aktivität: 24.05.2009 20:08 ) vor zwei Jahren hier eingeloggt war.

Daher halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, das ihn dein nettes Angebot erreicht, besonders wenn er sich ggf. hier mit einer WegwerfEmailAdresse angemeldet hatte  

So ist das.

Frank


----------



## Ha50Jue (1 April 2011)

Wer nicht will, der hat. Muss aber feststellen, da hat man mal Lust, in so einem Forum seinen Beitrag zu leisten und auch hier muss man nur auf vielerlei "Gesindel" achten. Dann kann man es ja auch gleich lassen und jeder soll selbst sehen, wie er zurande kommt. Solche "Nachrichten" sollten nach 4Wochen ??? automatisch aus dem Forum gelöscht werden. Aber ich habe schon größere Säckel erlebt und überlebt. Alles Gute HaJue


----------



## IBFS (1 April 2011)

Ha50Jue schrieb:


> Wer nicht will, der hat. Muss aber feststellen,
> da hat man mal Lust, in so einem Forum seinen Beitrag zu leisten und
> auch hier muss man nur auf vielerlei "Gesindel" achten. Dann kann man
> es ja auch gleich lassen und jeder soll selbst sehen, wie er zurande kommt.
> ...




Tut mir leid, aber da hast du denn Sinn des Forums oder von Foren generell nicht verstanden. 
Ich kenne keine Forum, wo Beiträge ein Verfallsdatum haben und automatisch  gelöscht werden. 

Das hier ist eine Wissensbasis und nicht die ARD-Mediathek wo nach 7 Tagen
alles gelöscht wird bzw. werden muss.

Es passiert oft nur neuen Benutzern, das auf das Erstellungsdatum nicht geschaut wird. 
Da hilft auch dein merwürdiger Satz "Wer nicht will, der hat." nichts.

Ich habe auch schon öfter auf Fragen geantwortet dir sogar der Nutzer 
garantiert gelesen, sich dann aber nie wieder gemeldet, geschweige denn bedankt hat.
Damit musst du/muss ich leben, sonst kann man es wirklich gleich lassen.

Warum du ein deinem dritten Post schon solche Worte wie "Gesindel" verwendest,
erschießt sich mir nicht.

Frank


----------



## akkuencue (6 November 2011)

Hallo !
ich habe eine Bosch CL 400, dazu brauche ich Software PROFI, könnten Sie mir helfen ?
Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Jerome67 (17 November 2011)

Hallo akkuencue,

wenn Sie mal konkret Ihr Problem schildern , können wir auch sagen ob wir helfen können 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jerome


----------



## akkuencue (17 November 2011)

hallo Jerome !
vielen Dank für Ihr E mail .
Wir haben eine Maschiene mit Bosch CL 300. und möchte ich vorhandenes Programm zur Steurung uploaden.
Ich habe gehört,dass man ein uraltes Programm namens PROFI und dazu Dongle benötigt.
Können Sie mir helfen ?
Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Jerome67 (18 November 2011)

Hallo akkuencue,

versprechen kann ich noch nichts aber ich weiss das ein Kollege von mir zumindest bis vor einigen Monaten noch Software, Kabel und DOngle hatte.
Ich treffe ihn eh am Wochenende und werd ihn da direkt mal fragen.
Ich gebe Ihnen bis spätestens Montag Bescheid

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jerome


----------



## rheumakay (18 November 2011)

Damit könnte ich auch noch aushelfen..haben davon noch so einige im Einsatz


----------



## akkuencue (19 November 2011)

hallo Jerome !
Ich danke Ihnen für Ihre Mühe.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## akkuencue (27 November 2011)

Hallo !
Ich brauche Software bosch-profi und dazu dongle .
Könnten Sie mir helfen ?
Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## akkuencue (27 November 2011)

Hallo Jerome !
Ich warte noch Bescheid von Ihnen !!
Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## rheumakay (28 November 2011)

guten morgen,
was für eine Steuerung ist es denn nun?Sie hatten einmal 400 einmal 300 geschrieben?!
Bei der 400ér kann man mit WINSPS programmieren, bei 300 nur mit Profi.
Ist auch ein Profibus dabei?Dazu benötigt man WinDp bzw.ProfiDP.
Wie siehts mit dem Laptop aus?Der Dongel MUß an die Parallel Schnittstelle(getestet bis max.Windows 2000).
Zum programmieren benötigt man eine ECHTE Com-Schnittstelle


----------



## akkuencue (28 November 2011)

*Bosch profi*

Hallo !
Vielen Dank für Ihr Mail .
Eine Anlage besteht aus zwei Teilen.ein Teil wird mit CL300 und andere mit CL400 gesteuert.
Programmdateien für beide Teile sind auf der Diskette vorhanden.
Ich habe auch ein Rechner, der serielle und parallele Anschlüsse hat und darauf ist windows 98 installiert.
Verbindungskabel wird bei CL300 an die Baugruppe ZE300 bei CL400 an die Baugruppe SK500 angeschlossen,so viel ich weiß ??
Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## akkuencue (28 November 2011)

Hallo !
Ich habe schon Software-Bosch profi von einem Freund.
Ich brauche nur noch Dongle !!
Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Roman.C. (8 Januar 2012)

Hi
Wir haben eine Bosch cc300 die wir gerne mit Parametern füttern möchten.

Mein Kumpel hat bei ausgeschalteter Maschine die Stützbatterie gewechselt :TOOL: 

Suche jemand der uns ein Dongle verkauft oder ausleiht (natürlich gegen Vergütung)

Gibt es sonst noch eine Möglichkeit die Daten raufzuladen? (ausser von Hand)

Netten Gruss

Roman


----------



## mc_bear (10 Januar 2012)

Roman.C. schrieb:


> Hi
> Wir haben eine Bosch cc300 die wir gerne mit Parametern füttern möchten.
> 
> Mein Kumpel hat bei ausgeschalteter Maschine die Stützbatterie gewechselt :TOOL:
> ...




Hallo Roman

ich schlage dir den "offiziellen" Weg vor. Bei Bosch Rexroth Schweiz, Buttikon gibts noch Leute die diese Steuerung kennen und auch die Tools haben. Ist zudem nicht soweit von dir weg ;-)

Ein bisschen Werbung in eigener Sache

Gruss

 Mc Bear


----------



## Roman.C. (10 Januar 2012)

Hi Mc Bear

Habe schon bei div. offiziellen Stellen probiert.

Mikron Schweiz etc...auch Reconda..bisher konnte uns noch keiner gross helfen, da wir auch bezüglich Parameter nicht sicher sind...

Danke, werden uns mal dort erkundingen.
Besten Dank für den Tip.

Gruss Roman


----------



## ralfnrw (12 Juni 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,
das ist mein erster Beitrag. 
Ich habe eine Bosch CL 300 bekommen und würde die gerne zum üben (privat) nutzen. Gibt es die Möglichkeit an die Software Bosch Profi (mit Dongel) zu kommen? Einen 486-er Rechner habe ich noch irgendwo. Vielleicht würde die Software ja auch mit dem Windows DOS-Emulator laufen?
danke schon mal im Voraus und
viele Grüße  Ralf Meyer


----------



## wollvieh (12 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

das ist ja was aus der Asservatenkammer...

Falls die Steuerung eine Zentraleinheit ZS351 hat, kannst Du die mit WinSPS mit ner normalen seriellen Schnittstelle mit WIN10 programmieren.

Für die DOS Voriante mit PROFI bräuchtest Due die EPAG Karte, unwahrscheinlich, sowas noch aufzutreiben.

Gruß, wollvieh

ZS351 :


----------



## ralfnrw (13 Juni 2020)

Hallo,
die Zentraleinheit ist eine ZE 300
zum üben reicht mir die Anlage.

viele Grüße
Ralf Meyer


----------

